# Fischzuchtadressen?



## alexander1 (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meinungsverschiedenheiten*

hi leute
kennt jemand gute fischzcuhtadressen in der nähe oder sogar in düsseldorf??freu mich über jede antwort von euch.okay ciao
gruß alex


----------



## chromis (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meinungsverschiedenheiten*

Hi,

die Frage versteh ich in diesem Zusammenhang nicht ganz, dazu solltest Du besser einen eigenen thread aufmachen oder ganz einfach mal in die Gelben Seiten schauen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gartenträumer (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meinungsverschiedenheiten*

Hi Alexander

Schau mal hier http://www.koi.xn--linkbersicht-glb.de/


----------



## Frank (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fischzuchtadressen?*

Hallo Alexander,

erstmal herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club! 

Bitte stell deine Fragen demnächst in das entsprechendeThema, bzw. eröffne ein neues.
Nicht nur das deine Frage dort untergehen könnte, sondern so werden Diskussionen gerne "zerrissen".  

Zu deiner Frage:
Bemüh doch auch mal "Tante" Google und die gelben Seiten.
Btw, du willst doch jetzt keine Fische mehr einsetzen, oder wie darf ich die Frage hier verstehen?


----------

